# metformin on cheat days



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anybody use metformin on cheat day or cheat meals? Or just in general and think it helps them stay lean? Thinking of adding it to my stack.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Tried it many times in many different ways mate and never saw anything apart from a loss of appetite, mega bloated feeling and a metallicy taste in my mouth.


----------



## VANE06 (Aug 21, 2014)

https://juicedmuscle.com/jmblog/content/should-we-all-take-metformin


----------

